# Dragon?



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

I see the word "dragon betta" mentioned so often when talking about well bred betta. I have, however, never actually quite figured out what "dragon" means when talking about betta. I always thought it was another word for plakat, since most of the "dragon" betta I have seen are plakat, but I saw a fish described as a "halfmoon dragon" as well.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Dragon Bettas I think are the ones with shiny metallic scales almost like a real dragon


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dragon is indeed the coloring.Any finnage can be a dragon.Its when they have a thick scaling,usually a different color as the fins and the underlying color.Such as red dragon.A red dragon will usually have red fins and red underscaling,with a thick white,cream,blue or goldish color covering.

Its not an official IBC strain,like black,red,royal,steel,ect.Its a strain name,like Armadillo,Armageddon,ya know something to catch your eye.Some examples of my dragons:

















































Most of mine were indeed plakats,I had one longfin,a Veiltail.There is serious health issues with the color though.The dragon scaling gets thicker as the fish age,and some of them end up getting the metallic covering their eyes,causing blindness.They are also prone to tumors.I am working on a strain with more mahachais in it to help eliminate the issue.


----------

